# Un-fun flat curly hair



## glamadelic (Jul 17, 2007)

I love my curly hair, I really do. But it's really depressing when my curls are deflating! What can I do to get some lift at my roots? Is there anyway to do that without blow-drying, because I never blow dry, and even if I did, it wouldnt help the flatness. I need some suggestions please!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 17, 2007)

When your hair is pretty damp, put the top layer in a loose ponytail for awhile and it'll make it have some more volume and look less flat. Scrunching in an upwards motion also helps a bit when your hair is damp.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 18, 2007)

i have that problem. reasons i dont wear my hair curly.

they look nice for like 2 min. then they get flat and really frizzy.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 19, 2007)

do you use mousse? it would be the best for adding volume to curly hair. Try herbal essence totally twisted mousse with an anti-frizz gel (like frizz-ease) apply when really really wet, flip your head upside down and scrunch your curls back into shape, then flip your head and you should have a lot more volume. good luck!


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm trying to stay way from anything that has silicones, (or even -ones or -cones) in it, and I'm definitely trying to stay away from products that have alcohol in them. I know the John Freida gel has silicone it it, but no alcohol, but does the herbal essences mousse have alcohol or silicone in it?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 20, 2007)

By excluding silicones and alcohol, you dont have many products to choose from


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 20, 2007)

I know, but i just hate how alcohol dries out my hair and silicones leave build up. I'm trying to stick to Lorraine Massey's Curly girl method, that's why I want to exclude these ingredients. I haven't used shampoo in a month, I've only been using conditioner, and so far its been working pretty well.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jul 21, 2007)

have you tried pure aloe? not the green kind, the clear kind like Fruit of the Earth? i think you can get it at wal-mart. anyway, maybe just scrunch some of that in with your head upside down?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 21, 2007)

Try maybe a root lift spray??


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2007)

Last weekend i dried my hair with a diffuser and it looked great! I wouldnt do it all the time but it gave my hair a lift.


----------



## <3 shayla <3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Get Henna Placenta leave in conditioner. Don't assume that mouse will help. Mouse has alcohol in it, and alcohol takes away the needed moisture that your hair needs. I had the same problem, until I started using this treatment once a week.


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I have thick, wavy hair and it goes flat on top if I don't use product and put the top layer in a claw type clip at the crown while it's damp. I also used alcohol free products because it's drying. I used to not shampoo my hair a lot too, until I started using Kerastase Oleo Relax shampoo and conditioner. No problems with dryness since.

However, one of the products I've used was Finesse Touchables Mousse, Curl Defining for Curly or Wavy Hair. It's alcohol free, but I'm not sure about ingredients ending in -cone.

Hope that helps!


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2008)

i love the john frieda silicone gel and old fashion duck bill clips at the roots. i get my clips 3 for $1 at the beauty supply.


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 28, 2008)

I need lift too. You might try rinsing your hair upside down in the shower after you shampoo/condition it (like some people blow dry with their head forward and down? I rinse my hair that way to get lift).

I think wrap it in a towel for a while until it's slightly damp. helps with my hair.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have curly/wavy hair and it just doesn't curl if it doesn't want to or the shape is horrid. I got it cut and she put much shorter layers at the top to give me more body. It helped a lot!! I love the big, wild curls look so I am constantly having to remind myself NOT to fluff and mess about with my hair!!



Have you clarified since you've stopped using shampoo? I've also noticed that if I have too much build up on my hair it doesn't do what it should.

I use Loreal Tec's Hair mix Sublime Shine and Liss Control, and sometimes Tigi's Curls Rock Curl Booster, I love that cuz it works really well for touch ups on dry hair.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you ever been to the Naturally Curly website? They have forums there that are an immense help. I follow the Curly Girl routine and it did wonders for my hair. I use the same handle at NC that I registered with here. I apply product with my hair upside down, gently put it up in a micro fiber turban, and dry for about 10 or 15 minutes. I take it down and let it air dry the rest of the way.

You can also use clips at the root when air drying. I would leave them in for 20 minutes or so, until the hair isn't so weighed down with moisture.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 29, 2008)

have u tried using a root lifter? i have natural curls and when I don't straighten it I use a root lifter and its great...I like Matrix Amplify Root Lifter


----------



## KDMAMA (Mar 2, 2008)

I went to the website you reccomened and I am so happy you posted about it !








It rocks!! And that lead me to jessicurl.com which rocks too! I finally think I know what to do with my hair!



Thanks!!

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever been to the Naturally Curly website? They have forums there that are an immense help. I follow the Curly Girl routine and it did wonders for my hair. I use the same handle at NC that I registered with here. I apply product with my hair upside down, gently put it up in a micro fiber turban, and dry for about 10 or 15 minutes. I take it down and let it air dry the rest of the way.
You can also use clips at the root when air drying. I would leave them in for 20 minutes or so, until the hair isn't so weighed down with moisture.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 2, 2008)

So glad I could help! The woman who runs Jessicurl posts at Naturally Curly under the same name.


----------

